# First bow



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That's a very nice riser. It will take you as far as your ability lets you. Do you plan to get the 23", 25" or 27"?

Getting the lower cost limbs to learn with is a good plan. You might check the AT classified section for used limbs. You are more likely to get your money out of them as you move up.

Another suggestion is to visit the AT FITA Forum. Some of the archers over there are former & current Olympic archers or coaches.

Welcome to Archery Talk,
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well looks like you just got your question answered, aread is right on the money with his answer... its good advice. welcome to the world of archery.........:.mike 66


----------

